# Couple of great Halloween remixes from Beats Antique!



## DjIronic (Oct 1, 2004)

Beats Antique have been a favorite of mine for a while, and I actually use a lot of their music for my Halloween party as it's kind of a nice bridge between old and new, with plenty of bass to keep the party bumpin', lol. But this year, they actually have two remixes that are killer for the holiday. And they have them for free download on their Web site! Note that the name "Friday the 13th" refers to the day they released the track, not the movie, lol...

Their music isn't for everyone, but I'm guessing there are at least a couple of Halloweeners who will appreciate these! Now, if I can convince Beats Antique to take on "Grim Grinning Ghosts", I'm set, lol...


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Wish there was a Like button here! LOL.....


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Sooooo LOVE this!!!! Thanks for the posting!! *


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

DjIronic said:


> Beats Antique have been a favorite of mine for a while, and I actually use a lot of their music for my Halloween party as it's kind of a nice bridge between old and new, with plenty of bass to keep the party bumpin', lol. But this year, they actually have two remixes that are killer for the holiday. And they have them for free download on their Web site! Note that the name "Friday the 13th" refers to the day they released the track, not the movie, lol...
> 
> Their music isn't for everyone, but I'm guessing there are at least a couple of Halloweeners who will appreciate these! Now, if I can convince Beats Antique to take on "Grim Grinning Ghosts", I'm set, lol...





*Hallow there Halloween Radio!! 

REQUEST: Can you add the cool free downloads of music that were recently posted by DjIronic -- " Beats Antique" ??

You are the absolute BEST soundtrack to my life - well at least in October... and uh - September...and yes well --- August.... SHeesh -- looks like I am stuck on Halloween Radio all year! 

(Makes me feel soooo aliiive! *)


----------



## DjIronic (Oct 1, 2004)

@Boo - if you like these songs, be sure to check out some of their other stuff. I find a lot of it to be somewhat spooky (or at least exotic), so it's good stuff for this time of year. Beats Antique will definitely represent a good chunk of my Halloween party playlist this year. Time to crank up the subwoofer, lol...


----------

